# Progesterone Levels



## JadePB (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there ladies.....
I am new to this site, so please do bear with me.....
I am due to start my second cycle of clomid 100mg tomorrow, DP and i are currently being treated
as St Mary's Manchester as i have PSOC.
I did the OPK sticks every single day of my cycle and had no line to confirm ov  
But when i had my bloods taken on day 21, the results were 'level 26' the Dr. told me that this means i 
ovulated  So im really confused, could anyone shed some light on this for me, did i ovulate or not...what level should it be for ovulation?? The doctor has been very slap dash with us since being referred by my GP, and doesnt really seem particuarlly bothered.
The dreaded P arrived this morning in full force so i know nothing happened. 
Any help/advice is VERY welcome.
thanks and   to all xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jade - how are you going this cycle??

Women with PCOS can sometimes get false readings on OPKs so I wouldn't rely on them.  Are you checking your cervical fluid or charting your temperature?

If the units for your progesterone test were nmol/L then *usually* a level of 30 or above indicates ovulation, but some clinics use 20 as the minimum.

Can you find out the units for your result?  You could call the clinic and ask them to fax your test results to your GP (if they haven't already).  Then you could pick up a copy and see for yourself.

I'm sorry your consultant isn't being more helpful or reassuring.

xoxo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I replied to your same post on Introductions board  ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209679.0

Most clinics will look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation but as per my reply below (in quotes), if your level was 26 nmol/l then this would be classed as borderline as it could mean you were tested on wrong day ie not on 7dpo or if you were tested right day that the egg was just a little immature so the corpus luteum wasn't as fully formed to release higher progesterone levels.

Clinics that look for a progesterone level of below 30 at 7dpo usually use ng/ml rather than nmol/l unit measurements..... 30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml (as per the website on link in my post below)

Hope that helps 
Good luck 
Natasha



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi there & welcome
> 
> You'll find lots of support and advise on here
> 
> ...


----------

